# Grip Screw Question



## slohand (Aug 2, 2006)

At my retirement party this past Friday, among the many wonderful gifts I received was a beautiful set of grips by Esmeralda for my Springfield Loaded stainless 1911. 

Of course, I wanted to install them right away but my Allen wrenches wouldn't remove the grip screws. After I learned that Springfield now uses Torx screws on their grips I made a trip to Lowes for a set of Torx wrenches.

The lower screws on both grips removed easily and the bushings remained in place. However, the upper screws on both grips refused to come out. The screws loosened and the grips came off but the screws and bushings are both still in place in the grips. 

I don't want to damage the original Springfield grips. Does anyone have any advice on how I can separate the screws and bushings from the grips?

Thanks!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Don't use a hammer.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

put blue locktite on the bushing and insert into the frame, let it set, then remove the grip screw. You could also use some of the wifes fingernail polish on the bushing.


----------



## slohand (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks again for the advice! I thought I'd post a photo so you all could see the results...







[/URL]
Shot with Canon PowerShot SD630 at 2007-07-07[/IMG]


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that sure is a beauty with them great looking grip panels.:drooling:Got me to drooling. :smt1099


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Did you use loctite or fingernail polish?

Great looking grips!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice looking pistol/grips slohand. Enjoy that retirement!


----------



## slohand (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually, I didn't use either loctite or fingernail polish...I found a local gunsmith who searched through his work area and finally came up with a set of black flathead screws with bushings. I left the other screws and bushings in place in the original grips.

I appreciate the advice and I'm definitely looking forward to a quieter, less stressful life.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Those are some nice looking grips. Happy retirement!


----------

